# The Damndest Thing!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

On Halloween night, one of our Trick or Treaters GAVE us treats! One kid who has come every year for the past two or three years gave us a bag of butterfingers for our efforts. How freakin' weird/awesome is that?

Thanks kid!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hehe, cool. reverse trick-or-treating. I tried that once when I first moved into the subdivision and no-one was coming out to our section.... talk about getting some weird looks and pointed questions.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

way cool Z! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great to know they appreciate!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There ya go Z, your having a positive effect on them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Reminds me of the Rodney Dangerfield joke; I got no respect on Halloween either. Every time I opened the door, the kids gave ME candy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!
That is great that they were so appreciative that they wanted to help you out.

When I ran out of candy at 8:30, my friend's children handed out candy from their bags so that people wouldn't be turned away. I thought that was pretty cool. I ended up opening a bag of caramels that I had in the pantry to get me through the rest of the evening.

However, none of my neighbors gave me a bag of candy. I think I would fall over if that happened.

Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pretty neat, Z.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice :d


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We had a kid hand us a bag that he said was from his church. I thought "Great, pamplets telling me how wrong we were." So I set it to the side and left it til the end of the night. There were a few pamplets geared twards Halloween fun, and about 20 candy bars and gummies. What a nice suprise. A church that didn't want to damn us, and a kid that was sweet enough to share with us. Halloween just keeps getting better.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Isn't it amazing the most simple of gestures sometimes has the largest impact. I would say that is the highest compliment that kid could have given you.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It just goes to show you are doing something right. You've given that kid some great childhood memories.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That's way weird/awesome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's cool. My town's volunteer firemen do the same on the truck - they go around the neighborhoods and pull up to the houses giving out candy. One or two of them jump off, run up with a huge bag and pass out candy to the homeowners. Last year was the first time and we thought someone called them to report a fire due to the foggers at our house and across the street lol.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What's weird about it is the kid is kind of a punk. He's one of those people that comes in and has to show off for his friends and trash talk the props. I was floored when he handed my brother the bag of candy.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thats cool but I would probably wonder who he stole the bag of candy from. Especially if he is usually a punk.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> What's weird about it is the kid is kind of a punk. He's one of those people that comes in and has to show off for his friends and trash talk the props. I was floored when he handed my brother the bag of candy.


I think that was he way of showing appreciation of your haunt. He might trash talk but it could be just an act especially with his cronies around. I think he likes seeing your props and haunt.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Im known around town as the Halloween guy who drinks Monster Energy, it was about 7:30 and an old neighbor showed up at my door with a XXL can of Monster for me, it was awesome!

I didnt think I could have a better night.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think this is a bribe?? He didn't want the "special" tour of the Haunt!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That is very cool on that tot's part. Had to make you feel good.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool kid. 

I have thought about going out dressed in costume to see what other people do for decorations. And instead of receiving candy, handing it out to the people at the door.


----------

